# Would someone be interested in being my mentor for NARS?



## Matthew1344 (Mar 8, 2016)

I want to go to NARS college. I have to have someone that has a MDiv to be a mentor. Unfortunately I know of no one personally that has one. Would someone be willing to mentor me?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 8, 2016)

Perhaps you should go to a reformed church in which case every pastor would have an MDiv. It appears you live in the Nashville area. There should be some reformed churches there.


----------

